# Fassone:"Senza Champions via 1-2 top. Manca la scintilla".



## admin (21 Ottobre 2017)

Marco Fassone intervistato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, ecco le parole dell'AD del Milan:"La Champions è fondamentale per il nostro progetto: mancarla, però, non blocca i piani. Ritarderemo di un anno e troveremo il sistema di equilibrare la mancata entrata degli introiti Champions con la cessione di uno-due top player. Debito con Elliott? Il progetto, parlo per quello che riguarda il Milan, è di farlo in anticipo, già in primavera. Abbiamo sul tavolo svariate opzioni che stiamo valutando con attenzione. Diciamo che il fascicolo Milan è su molte scrivanie, per avere un percorso di rientro meno sfidante dell’attuale. Yonghong Li? Questo scetticismo è anche un po’ fastidioso, se fossimo in Inghilterra in pochi ci farebbero caso. Io dico solo che la proprietà quest’anno ha fatto un aumento di capitale di 49 milioni e non sono soldi prestati all’Ac Milan. E presto ne farà un altro. L’obiettivo è triennale, far crescere i ricavi e poi mettere sul mercato azionario, alla Borsa di Hong Kong, una fetta della società. Nessuno aveva pensato che con una squadra così rinnovata non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma di sicuro siamo indietro rispetto ai programmi. Quanto? Di 5-6 punti. L’obiettivo era tenere a corta gittata il quarto posto per tutto il girone di andata, assestarci e dare la scalata alla zona Champions nel ritorno. Chiaro che i margini di recupero ci sono, ma non possiamo più permetterci di sbagliare. Montella? È stato scelto da noi e ha tutta la nostra fiducia. Panchina a rischio in caso di nuova sconfitta? Inutile ragionare sui se e sui ma, qui dobbiamo lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione per trovare una via di uscita. Manca la scintilla, il gol che fa invertire la rotta. Ma sono convinto che ce la faremo. Le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli? Non è questione di pressione. Il Milan è stato costruito per ottenere certi risultati: non stanno arrivando e abbiamo il dovere di essere trasparenti con i nostri tifosi. Siamo tutti a tempo. Compreso il sottoscritto. Montella-Mirabelli? Non si è strappato niente. Stiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. Bonucci? Ci sono persone contente quando togli loro delle responsabilità e altre che invece sono nate per averne. Bonucci appartiene alla seconda categoria. È vero, non sta rendendo per quello che è il suo valore. Ma anche lui sta pagando la situazione generale. I piani commerciali? Normalmente ci sono tre gambe che sostengono un club. I diritti tv, i ricavi dallo stadio e dal merchandising. Noi ne abbiamo una quarta, il lavoro sul territorio cinese. Il nostro lavoro partirà dal basso, un lavoro con gli istituti scolastici governativi compatibile con il modello didattico cinese. Noi guadagneremo con merchandising e licensing. La scelta delle scuole è appena partita, se ne sta occupando una newco con sede a Pechino, la AC Milan Beijing Sport development. Fair Play finanziario con la Uefa? A luglio i nostri progetti erano frecce tracciate sui fogli di carta. Ora è tutto più definito. Siamo fiduciosi".


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2017)

Insomma alla fine avevano ragione i cattivi giornalai che parlavano di partenza di 1-2 giocatori senza Champions...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, ecco le parole dell'AD del Milan:"La Champions è fondamentale per il nostro progetto: mancarla, però, non blocca i piani. Ritarderemo di un anno e troveremo il sistema di equilibrare la mancata entrata degli introiti Champions con la cessione di uno-due top player. Debito con Elliott? Il progetto, parlo per quello che riguarda il Milan, è di farlo in anticipo, già in primavera. Abbiamo sul tavolo svariate opzioni che stiamo valutando con attenzione. Diciamo che il fascicolo Milan è su molte scrivanie, per avere un percorso di rientro meno sfidante dell’attuale. Yonghong Li? Questo scetticismo è anche un po’ fastidioso, se fossimo in Inghilterra in pochi ci farebbero caso. Io dico solo che la proprietà quest’anno ha fatto un aumento di capitale di 49 milioni e non sono soldi prestati all’Ac Milan. E presto ne farà un altro. L’obiettivo è triennale, far crescere i ricavi e poi mettere sul mercato azionario, alla Borsa di Hong Kong, una fetta della società. Nessuno aveva pensato che con una squadra così rinnovata non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma di sicuro siamo indietro rispetto ai programmi. Quanto? Di 5-6 punti. L’obiettivo era tenere a corta gittata il quarto posto per tutto il girone di andata, assestarci e dare la scalata alla zona Champions nel ritorno. Chiaro che i margini di recupero ci sono, ma non possiamo più permetterci di sbagliare. Montella? È stato scelto da noi e ha tutta la nostra fiducia. Panchina a rischio in caso di nuova sconfitta? Inutile ragionare sui se e sui ma, qui dobbiamo lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione per trovare una via di uscita. Manca la scintilla, il gol che fa invertire la rotta. Ma sono convinto che ce la faremo. Le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli? Non è questione di pressione. Il Milan è stato costruito per ottenere certi risultati: non stanno arrivando e abbiamo il dovere di essere trasparenti con i nostri tifosi. Siamo tutti a tempo. Compreso il sottoscritto. Montella-Mirabelli? Non si è strappato niente. Stiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. Bonucci? Ci sono persone contente quando togli loro delle responsabilità e altre che invece sono nate per averne. Bonucci appartiene alla seconda categoria. È vero, non sta rendendo per quello che è il suo valore. Ma anche lui sta pagando la situazione generale. I piani commerciali? Normalmente ci sono tre gambe che sostengono un club. I diritti tv, i ricavi dallo stadio e dal merchandising. Noi ne abbiamo una quarta, il lavoro sul territorio cinese. Il nostro lavoro partirà dal basso, un lavoro con gli istituti scolastici governativi compatibile con il modello didattico cinese. Noi guadagneremo con merchandising e licensing. La scelta delle scuole è appena partita, se ne sta occupando una newco con sede a Pechino, la AC Milan Beijing Sport development. Fair Play finanziario con la Uefa? A luglio i nostri progetti erano frecce tracciate sui fogli di carta. Ora è tutto più definito. Siamo fiduciosi".



Comunque alla fine questi "top player" chi sarebbero esattamente? Montella è riuscito a distruggere praticamente qualsiasi giocatore..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Ottobre 2017)

Uno è Donnarumma, ma l'altro? Bonucci via dopo un anno?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2017)

L accesso alla champions è quotata “solo” 30/40 milioni , quindi presumiamo quella cifra di rientro con i 2 top .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, ecco le parole dell'AD del Milan:"La Champions è fondamentale per il nostro progetto: mancarla, però, non blocca i piani. Ritarderemo di un anno e troveremo il sistema di equilibrare la mancata entrata degli introiti Champions con la cessione di uno-due top player. Debito con Elliott? Il progetto, parlo per quello che riguarda il Milan, è di farlo in anticipo, già in primavera. Abbiamo sul tavolo svariate opzioni che stiamo valutando con attenzione. Diciamo che il fascicolo Milan è su molte scrivanie, per avere un percorso di rientro meno sfidante dell’attuale. Yonghong Li? Questo scetticismo è anche un po’ fastidioso, se fossimo in Inghilterra in pochi ci farebbero caso. Io dico solo che la proprietà quest’anno ha fatto un aumento di capitale di 49 milioni e non sono soldi prestati all’Ac Milan. E presto ne farà un altro. L’obiettivo è triennale, far crescere i ricavi e poi mettere sul mercato azionario, alla Borsa di Hong Kong, una fetta della società. Nessuno aveva pensato che con una squadra così rinnovata non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma di sicuro siamo indietro rispetto ai programmi. Quanto? Di 5-6 punti. L’obiettivo era tenere a corta gittata il quarto posto per tutto il girone di andata, assestarci e dare la scalata alla zona Champions nel ritorno. Chiaro che i margini di recupero ci sono, ma non possiamo più permetterci di sbagliare. Montella? È stato scelto da noi e ha tutta la nostra fiducia. Panchina a rischio in caso di nuova sconfitta? Inutile ragionare sui se e sui ma, qui dobbiamo lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione per trovare una via di uscita. Manca la scintilla, il gol che fa invertire la rotta. Ma sono convinto che ce la faremo. Le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli? Non è questione di pressione. Il Milan è stato costruito per ottenere certi risultati: non stanno arrivando e abbiamo il dovere di essere trasparenti con i nostri tifosi. Siamo tutti a tempo. Compreso il sottoscritto. Montella-Mirabelli? Non si è strappato niente. Stiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. Bonucci? Ci sono persone contente quando togli loro delle responsabilità e altre che invece sono nate per averne. Bonucci appartiene alla seconda categoria. È vero, non sta rendendo per quello che è il suo valore. Ma anche lui sta pagando la situazione generale. I piani commerciali? Normalmente ci sono tre gambe che sostengono un club. I diritti tv, i ricavi dallo stadio e dal merchandising. Noi ne abbiamo una quarta, il lavoro sul territorio cinese. Il nostro lavoro partirà dal basso, un lavoro con gli istituti scolastici governativi compatibile con il modello didattico cinese. Noi guadagneremo con merchandising e licensing. La scelta delle scuole è appena partita, se ne sta occupando una newco con sede a Pechino, la AC Milan Beijing Sport development. Fair Play finanziario con la Uefa? A luglio i nostri progetti erano frecce tracciate sui fogli di carta. Ora è tutto più definito. Siamo fiduciosi".



Donnarumma o Suso. In teoria basterebbe la cessione del secondo. Col primo invece ci puoi fare pure mercato, dato che il mancato ingresso CL comporterebbe circa 30M di guadagni in meno.

Ottima la notizia della newco dedicata per la collaborazione con le scuole del governo cinese: un bel welcome pack da 50€ a famiglia per almeno 1 milione di famiglie e possiamo anche evitare di cedere i "top player" 



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L accesso alla champions è quotata “solo” 30/40 milioni , quindi presumiamo quella cifra di rientro con i 2 top .



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Ottobre 2017)

queste dichiarazioni vanno bene ? troppa pressione o troppa retorica?


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Insomma alla fine avevano ragione i cattivi giornalai che parlavano di partenza di 1-2 giocatori senza Champions...



Si, ma per intenderci recuperare quei 40 mln potrebbe significare vendere un deludente Chala ed un Kalinic in Cina magari. 

Non per forza dev'esser vista come una cosa brutta, dipende.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, ma per intenderci recuperare quei 40 mln potrebbe significare vendere un deludente Chala ed un Kalinic in Cina magari.
> 
> Non per forza dev'esser vista come una cosa brutta, dipende.



Ma nessun problema sotto quell'aspetto, da parte mia.

Non ci sono fenomeni in squadra: Tutti sono stra cedibili.


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Fassone si sta incartando di brutto con queste interviste


----------



## DrHouse (21 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L accesso alla champions è quotata “solo” 30/40 milioni , quindi presumiamo quella cifra di rientro con i 2 top .



Appunto.
Molti credono vadano via i migliori.

40 milioni li ricavi anche dal solo Suso, da Bonaventura e Calhanoglu, dal solo Silva, ecc...

Già con Donnarumma vai oltre i 70...


----------



## danjr (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Insomma alla fine avevano ragione i cattivi giornalai che parlavano di partenza di 1-2 giocatori senza Champions...



Dice 1-2 top player... tu vedi top player nella rosa attuale?


----------



## danjr (21 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> Molti credono vadano via i migliori.
> 
> 40 milioni li ricavi anche dal solo Suso, da Bonaventura e Calhanoglu, dal solo Silva, ecc...
> ...


già la vedo la fila di squadre che ti da 70 milioni per un normale portiere o 40 per un giocatore che se lo sposti dal suo rettangolino sembra inutile


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, ecco le parole dell'AD del Milan:"La Champions è fondamentale per il nostro progetto: mancarla, però, non blocca i piani. Ritarderemo di un anno e troveremo il sistema di equilibrare la mancata entrata degli introiti Champions con la cessione di uno-due top player. Debito con Elliott? Il progetto, parlo per quello che riguarda il Milan, è di farlo in anticipo, già in primavera. Abbiamo sul tavolo svariate opzioni che stiamo valutando con attenzione. Diciamo che il fascicolo Milan è su molte scrivanie, per avere un percorso di rientro meno sfidante dell’attuale. Yonghong Li? Questo scetticismo è anche un po’ fastidioso, se fossimo in Inghilterra in pochi ci farebbero caso. Io dico solo che la proprietà quest’anno ha fatto un aumento di capitale di 49 milioni e non sono soldi prestati all’Ac Milan. E presto ne farà un altro. L’obiettivo è triennale, far crescere i ricavi e poi mettere sul mercato azionario, alla Borsa di Hong Kong, una fetta della società. Nessuno aveva pensato che con una squadra così rinnovata non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma di sicuro siamo indietro rispetto ai programmi. Quanto? Di 5-6 punti. L’obiettivo era tenere a corta gittata il quarto posto per tutto il girone di andata, assestarci e dare la scalata alla zona Champions nel ritorno. Chiaro che i margini di recupero ci sono, ma non possiamo più permetterci di sbagliare. Montella? È stato scelto da noi e ha tutta la nostra fiducia. Panchina a rischio in caso di nuova sconfitta? Inutile ragionare sui se e sui ma, qui dobbiamo lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione per trovare una via di uscita. Manca la scintilla, il gol che fa invertire la rotta. Ma sono convinto che ce la faremo. Le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli? Non è questione di pressione. Il Milan è stato costruito per ottenere certi risultati: non stanno arrivando e abbiamo il dovere di essere trasparenti con i nostri tifosi. Siamo tutti a tempo. Compreso il sottoscritto. Montella-Mirabelli? Non si è strappato niente. Stiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. Bonucci? Ci sono persone contente quando togli loro delle responsabilità e altre che invece sono nate per averne. Bonucci appartiene alla seconda categoria. È vero, non sta rendendo per quello che è il suo valore. Ma anche lui sta pagando la situazione generale. I piani commerciali? Normalmente ci sono tre gambe che sostengono un club. I diritti tv, i ricavi dallo stadio e dal merchandising. Noi ne abbiamo una quarta, il lavoro sul territorio cinese. Il nostro lavoro partirà dal basso, un lavoro con gli istituti scolastici governativi compatibile con il modello didattico cinese. Noi guadagneremo con merchandising e licensing. La scelta delle scuole è appena partita, se ne sta occupando una newco con sede a Pechino, la AC Milan Beijing Sport development. Fair Play finanziario con la Uefa? A luglio i nostri progetti erano frecce tracciate sui fogli di carta. Ora è tutto più definito. Siamo fiduciosi".



Donnarumma e Bonaventura alla Juve a fine anno. Tutto già scritto.


----------



## vota DC (21 Ottobre 2017)

Ma ancora questa storia che lo stato cinese deve dei soldi al bambino di ET?


----------



## Pit96 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Via Donnarumma per 50 o più milioni e siamo a posto


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, ecco le parole dell'AD del Milan:"La Champions è fondamentale per il nostro progetto: mancarla, però, non blocca i piani. Ritarderemo di un anno e troveremo il sistema di equilibrare la mancata entrata degli introiti Champions con la cessione di uno-due top player. Debito con Elliott? Il progetto, parlo per quello che riguarda il Milan, è di farlo in anticipo, già in primavera. Abbiamo sul tavolo svariate opzioni che stiamo valutando con attenzione. Diciamo che il fascicolo Milan è su molte scrivanie, per avere un percorso di rientro meno sfidante dell’attuale. Yonghong Li? Questo scetticismo è anche un po’ fastidioso, se fossimo in Inghilterra in pochi ci farebbero caso. Io dico solo che la proprietà quest’anno ha fatto un aumento di capitale di 49 milioni e non sono soldi prestati all’Ac Milan. E presto ne farà un altro. L’obiettivo è triennale, far crescere i ricavi e poi mettere sul mercato azionario, alla Borsa di Hong Kong, una fetta della società. Nessuno aveva pensato che con una squadra così rinnovata non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma di sicuro siamo indietro rispetto ai programmi. Quanto? Di 5-6 punti. L’obiettivo era tenere a corta gittata il quarto posto per tutto il girone di andata, assestarci e dare la scalata alla zona Champions nel ritorno. Chiaro che i margini di recupero ci sono, ma non possiamo più permetterci di sbagliare. Montella? È stato scelto da noi e ha tutta la nostra fiducia. Panchina a rischio in caso di nuova sconfitta? Inutile ragionare sui se e sui ma, qui dobbiamo lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione per trovare una via di uscita. Manca la scintilla, il gol che fa invertire la rotta. Ma sono convinto che ce la faremo. Le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli? Non è questione di pressione. Il Milan è stato costruito per ottenere certi risultati: non stanno arrivando e abbiamo il dovere di essere trasparenti con i nostri tifosi. Siamo tutti a tempo. Compreso il sottoscritto. Montella-Mirabelli? Non si è strappato niente. Stiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. Bonucci? Ci sono persone contente quando togli loro delle responsabilità e altre che invece sono nate per averne. Bonucci appartiene alla seconda categoria. È vero, non sta rendendo per quello che è il suo valore. Ma anche lui sta pagando la situazione generale. I piani commerciali? Normalmente ci sono tre gambe che sostengono un club. I diritti tv, i ricavi dallo stadio e dal merchandising. Noi ne abbiamo una quarta, il lavoro sul territorio cinese. Il nostro lavoro partirà dal basso, un lavoro con gli istituti scolastici governativi compatibile con il modello didattico cinese. Noi guadagneremo con merchandising e licensing. La scelta delle scuole è appena partita, se ne sta occupando una newco con sede a Pechino, la AC Milan Beijing Sport development. Fair Play finanziario con la Uefa? A luglio i nostri progetti erano frecce tracciate sui fogli di carta. Ora è tutto più definito. Siamo fiduciosi".





Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Uno è Donnarumma, ma l'altro? Bonucci via dopo un anno?



Donnarumma e Suso, secondo me.


----------



## Casnop (21 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Donnarumma o Suso. In teoria basterebbe la cessione del secondo. Col primo invece ci puoi fare pure mercato, dato che il mancato ingresso CL comporterebbe circa 30M di guadagni in meno.
> 
> Ottima la notizia della newco dedicata per la collaborazione con le scuole del governo cinese: un bel welcome pack da 50€ a famiglia per almeno 1 milione di famiglie e possiamo anche evitare di cedere i "top player"
> 
> ...


L'idea sarebbe quella. Con lo spagnolo porre riequilibrio dei conti ai fini del Fair Play Finanziario, e con il portiere finanziare un buon mercato.


----------



## vanbasten (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, ecco le parole dell'AD del Milan:"La Champions è fondamentale per il nostro progetto: mancarla, però, non blocca i piani. Ritarderemo di un anno e troveremo il sistema di equilibrare la mancata entrata degli introiti Champions con la cessione di uno-due top player. Debito con Elliott? Il progetto, parlo per quello che riguarda il Milan, è di farlo in anticipo, già in primavera. Abbiamo sul tavolo svariate opzioni che stiamo valutando con attenzione. Diciamo che il fascicolo Milan è su molte scrivanie, per avere un percorso di rientro meno sfidante dell’attuale. Yonghong Li? Questo scetticismo è anche un po’ fastidioso, se fossimo in Inghilterra in pochi ci farebbero caso. Io dico solo che la proprietà quest’anno ha fatto un aumento di capitale di 49 milioni e non sono soldi prestati all’Ac Milan. E presto ne farà un altro. L’obiettivo è triennale, far crescere i ricavi e poi mettere sul mercato azionario, alla Borsa di Hong Kong, una fetta della società. Nessuno aveva pensato che con una squadra così rinnovata non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma di sicuro siamo indietro rispetto ai programmi. Quanto? Di 5-6 punti. L’obiettivo era tenere a corta gittata il quarto posto per tutto il girone di andata, assestarci e dare la scalata alla zona Champions nel ritorno. Chiaro che i margini di recupero ci sono, ma non possiamo più permetterci di sbagliare. Montella? È stato scelto da noi e ha tutta la nostra fiducia. Panchina a rischio in caso di nuova sconfitta? Inutile ragionare sui se e sui ma, qui dobbiamo lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione per trovare una via di uscita. Manca la scintilla, il gol che fa invertire la rotta. Ma sono convinto che ce la faremo. Le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli? Non è questione di pressione. Il Milan è stato costruito per ottenere certi risultati: non stanno arrivando e abbiamo il dovere di essere trasparenti con i nostri tifosi. Siamo tutti a tempo. Compreso il sottoscritto. Montella-Mirabelli? Non si è strappato niente. Stiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. Bonucci? Ci sono persone contente quando togli loro delle responsabilità e altre che invece sono nate per averne. Bonucci appartiene alla seconda categoria. È vero, non sta rendendo per quello che è il suo valore. Ma anche lui sta pagando la situazione generale. I piani commerciali? Normalmente ci sono tre gambe che sostengono un club. I diritti tv, i ricavi dallo stadio e dal merchandising. Noi ne abbiamo una quarta, il lavoro sul territorio cinese. Il nostro lavoro partirà dal basso, un lavoro con gli istituti scolastici governativi compatibile con il modello didattico cinese. Noi guadagneremo con merchandising e licensing. La scelta delle scuole è appena partita, se ne sta occupando una newco con sede a Pechino, la AC Milan Beijing Sport development. Fair Play finanziario con la Uefa? A luglio i nostri progetti erano frecce tracciate sui fogli di carta. Ora è tutto più definito. Siamo fiduciosi".



Solo 2? Per me potete vendere tutti questi: donnarumma, abate, zapata, suso, bonaventura, mauri, montolivo, gomez, paletta. Un centinaio di milioni dovremmo ricavarci.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Sempre più perplesso di questo progetto.
Ci stiamo ridimensionando sempre piu, altro che "rimandare di un anno"


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Nulla che non avesse giá detto. La Champions in questa stagione é vitale. Cedere 2 top Player a casa mia vuol dire ridimensionamento. A casa di Fassone non so. Tipo se l'inter vedesse Icardi e Perisic sarebbe enormemente ridimensionata e la qualificazione alla CL successiva sarebbe molto più complessa.


----------



## cubase55 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, ecco le parole dell'AD del Milan:"La Champions è fondamentale per il nostro progetto: mancarla, però, non blocca i piani. Ritarderemo di un anno e troveremo il sistema di equilibrare la mancata entrata degli introiti Champions con la cessione di uno-due top player. Debito con Elliott? Il progetto, parlo per quello che riguarda il Milan, è di farlo in anticipo, già in primavera. Abbiamo sul tavolo svariate opzioni che stiamo valutando con attenzione. Diciamo che il fascicolo Milan è su molte scrivanie, per avere un percorso di rientro meno sfidante dell’attuale. Yonghong Li? Questo scetticismo è anche un po’ fastidioso, se fossimo in Inghilterra in pochi ci farebbero caso. Io dico solo che la proprietà quest’anno ha fatto un aumento di capitale di 49 milioni e non sono soldi prestati all’Ac Milan. E presto ne farà un altro. L’obiettivo è triennale, far crescere i ricavi e poi mettere sul mercato azionario, alla Borsa di Hong Kong, una fetta della società. Nessuno aveva pensato che con una squadra così rinnovata non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma di sicuro siamo indietro rispetto ai programmi. Quanto? Di 5-6 punti. L’obiettivo era tenere a corta gittata il quarto posto per tutto il girone di andata, assestarci e dare la scalata alla zona Champions nel ritorno. Chiaro che i margini di recupero ci sono, ma non possiamo più permetterci di sbagliare. Montella? È stato scelto da noi e ha tutta la nostra fiducia. Panchina a rischio in caso di nuova sconfitta? Inutile ragionare sui se e sui ma, qui dobbiamo lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione per trovare una via di uscita. Manca la scintilla, il gol che fa invertire la rotta. Ma sono convinto che ce la faremo. Le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli? Non è questione di pressione. Il Milan è stato costruito per ottenere certi risultati: non stanno arrivando e abbiamo il dovere di essere trasparenti con i nostri tifosi. Siamo tutti a tempo. Compreso il sottoscritto. Montella-Mirabelli? Non si è strappato niente. Stiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. Bonucci? Ci sono persone contente quando togli loro delle responsabilità e altre che invece sono nate per averne. Bonucci appartiene alla seconda categoria. È vero, non sta rendendo per quello che è il suo valore. Ma anche lui sta pagando la situazione generale. I piani commerciali? Normalmente ci sono tre gambe che sostengono un club. I diritti tv, i ricavi dallo stadio e dal merchandising. Noi ne abbiamo una quarta, il lavoro sul territorio cinese. Il nostro lavoro partirà dal basso, un lavoro con gli istituti scolastici governativi compatibile con il modello didattico cinese. Noi guadagneremo con merchandising e licensing. La scelta delle scuole è appena partita, se ne sta occupando una newco con sede a Pechino, la AC Milan Beijing Sport development. Fair Play finanziario con la Uefa? A luglio i nostri progetti erano frecce tracciate sui fogli di carta. Ora è tutto più definito. Siamo fiduciosi".



Moooolto bene... rassicurante... Una cosa però: ho capito che mentre prima l'obiettivo Champions era un "must" ora la non qualificazione ritarderebbe di un anno ( sperandolo) e non cambierebbe i piani societari. Bastava dirlo... Solo che un Milan che finisse a metà classifica non rappresenterebbe tanto un punto di arrivo ( se non di partenza) per allenatori o giocatori di alto livello. E riportare i tifosi allo stadio sarebbe una bella sfida.


----------



## koti (21 Ottobre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Uno è Donnarumma, ma l'altro? Bonucci via dopo un anno?


L'altro giocatore con clausola: Suso.


----------



## neoxes (21 Ottobre 2017)

L'abbiamo capito, il senso di ripeterlo ad ogni intervista quale sarebbe esattamente? I tifosi sono già abbastanza esasperati.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Per me possono vendere pure tutti, si sono dimostrati dei giocatori senza palle.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> L'altro giocatore con clausola: Suso.



Bene, poi con Bonaventura e Calhanoglu (soprattutto se sono quelli visti finora), non ne vinciamo più nemmeno mezza. Uno dei pochi giocatori insostituibili nel Milan attuale è proprio Suso, se vogliono liberarsi di presunti big scelgano altri nomi, da Donnarumma a Kalinic, fino ad arrivare a Romagnoli fin qui deludente.


----------



## Kaw (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, ecco le parole dell'AD del Milan:"La Champions è fondamentale per il nostro progetto: mancarla, però, non blocca i piani. Ritarderemo di un anno e troveremo il sistema di equilibrare la mancata entrata degli introiti Champions con la cessione di uno-due top player. Debito con Elliott? Il progetto, parlo per quello che riguarda il Milan, è di farlo in anticipo, già in primavera. Abbiamo sul tavolo svariate opzioni che stiamo valutando con attenzione. Diciamo che il fascicolo Milan è su molte scrivanie, per avere un percorso di rientro meno sfidante dell’attuale. Yonghong Li? Questo scetticismo è anche un po’ fastidioso, se fossimo in Inghilterra in pochi ci farebbero caso. Io dico solo che la proprietà quest’anno ha fatto un aumento di capitale di 49 milioni e non sono soldi prestati all’Ac Milan. E presto ne farà un altro. L’obiettivo è triennale, far crescere i ricavi e poi mettere sul mercato azionario, alla Borsa di Hong Kong, una fetta della società. Nessuno aveva pensato che con una squadra così rinnovata non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma di sicuro siamo indietro rispetto ai programmi. Quanto? Di 5-6 punti. L’obiettivo era tenere a corta gittata il quarto posto per tutto il girone di andata, assestarci e dare la scalata alla zona Champions nel ritorno. Chiaro che i margini di recupero ci sono, ma non possiamo più permetterci di sbagliare. Montella? È stato scelto da noi e ha tutta la nostra fiducia. Panchina a rischio in caso di nuova sconfitta? Inutile ragionare sui se e sui ma, qui dobbiamo lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione per trovare una via di uscita. Manca la scintilla, il gol che fa invertire la rotta. Ma sono convinto che ce la faremo. Le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli? Non è questione di pressione. Il Milan è stato costruito per ottenere certi risultati: non stanno arrivando e abbiamo il dovere di essere trasparenti con i nostri tifosi. Siamo tutti a tempo. Compreso il sottoscritto. Montella-Mirabelli? Non si è strappato niente. Stiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. Bonucci? Ci sono persone contente quando togli loro delle responsabilità e altre che invece sono nate per averne. Bonucci appartiene alla seconda categoria. È vero, non sta rendendo per quello che è il suo valore. Ma anche lui sta pagando la situazione generale. I piani commerciali? Normalmente ci sono tre gambe che sostengono un club. I diritti tv, i ricavi dallo stadio e dal merchandising. Noi ne abbiamo una quarta, il lavoro sul territorio cinese. Il nostro lavoro partirà dal basso, un lavoro con gli istituti scolastici governativi compatibile con il modello didattico cinese. Noi guadagneremo con merchandising e licensing. La scelta delle scuole è appena partita, se ne sta occupando una newco con sede a Pechino, la AC Milan Beijing Sport development. Fair Play finanziario con la Uefa? A luglio i nostri progetti erano frecce tracciate sui fogli di carta. Ora è tutto più definito. Siamo fiduciosi".


E così anche l'anno prossimo, in Champions ci andiamo l'anno dopo ancora.

Che poi andarci con una squsra del genere è inutile, mi sembra gli ultimi anni di Galliani quando voleva andare in CL per prendere i soldi e tirare a campare. Non è certo un progetto sano questo...


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bene, poi con Bonaventura e Calhanoglu (soprattutto se sono quelli visti finora), non ne vinciamo più nemmeno mezza. Uno dei pochi giocatori insostituibili nel Milan attuale è proprio Suso, se vogliono liberarsi di presunti big scelgano altri nomi, da Donnarumma a Kalinic, fino ad arrivare a Romagnoli fin qui deludente.



Per me non è Suso ma i Raiolas. Donnarumma e Bonaventura, più quello che si riuscirà a tirare su da Bacca.


----------



## AllanX (21 Ottobre 2017)

Un conto é cedere dei calciatori volontariamente, scegliendo con calma chi cedere a chi cederli e a quali condizioni, tutta un altra pasta é esserci costretto.
A forza di ripetere come un mantra i suoi non esaltanti progetti il buon Fax non rischia di trasformarci in un supermarket in cui le altre squadre, magari anche nostre avversarie dirette, approfittando dei nostri stringenti bisogni aspetteranno i saldi di fine mercato prima di presentare qualche offerta?
Credo che in ogni trattativa preservare il proprio potere contrattuale sia fondamentale e che così facendo Fax si stia mettendo all'angolo da solo.


----------



## centopercento (21 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo capito, il senso di ripeterlo ad ogni intervista quale sarebbe esattamente? I tifosi sono già abbastanza esasperati.



Perchè i giornalisti lo chiedono a ripetizione a ogni intervista, non riescono ad accettare che se nn ci qualifichiamo in CL non falliamo..


----------



## Black (21 Ottobre 2017)

si ok cedere i 2 top player (che poi non ne abbiamo in rosa). Ma come si pensa di andare in CL se questa squadra invece di rinforzarla la si indebolisce?


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, ecco le parole dell'AD del Milan:"La Champions è fondamentale per il nostro progetto: mancarla, però, non blocca i piani. Ritarderemo di un anno e troveremo il sistema di equilibrare la mancata entrata degli introiti Champions con la cessione di uno-due top player. Debito con Elliott? Il progetto, parlo per quello che riguarda il Milan, è di farlo in anticipo, già in primavera. Abbiamo sul tavolo svariate opzioni che stiamo valutando con attenzione. Diciamo che il fascicolo Milan è su molte scrivanie, per avere un percorso di rientro meno sfidante dell’attuale. Yonghong Li? Questo scetticismo è anche un po’ fastidioso, se fossimo in Inghilterra in pochi ci farebbero caso. Io dico solo che la proprietà quest’anno ha fatto un aumento di capitale di 49 milioni e non sono soldi prestati all’Ac Milan. E presto ne farà un altro. L’obiettivo è triennale, far crescere i ricavi e poi mettere sul mercato azionario, alla Borsa di Hong Kong, una fetta della società. Nessuno aveva pensato che con una squadra così rinnovata non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma di sicuro siamo indietro rispetto ai programmi. Quanto? Di 5-6 punti. L’obiettivo era tenere a corta gittata il quarto posto per tutto il girone di andata, assestarci e dare la scalata alla zona Champions nel ritorno. Chiaro che i margini di recupero ci sono, ma non possiamo più permetterci di sbagliare. Montella? È stato scelto da noi e ha tutta la nostra fiducia. Panchina a rischio in caso di nuova sconfitta? Inutile ragionare sui se e sui ma, qui dobbiamo lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione per trovare una via di uscita. Manca la scintilla, il gol che fa invertire la rotta. Ma sono convinto che ce la faremo. Le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli? Non è questione di pressione. Il Milan è stato costruito per ottenere certi risultati: non stanno arrivando e abbiamo il dovere di essere trasparenti con i nostri tifosi. Siamo tutti a tempo. Compreso il sottoscritto. Montella-Mirabelli? Non si è strappato niente. Stiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. Bonucci? Ci sono persone contente quando togli loro delle responsabilità e altre che invece sono nate per averne. Bonucci appartiene alla seconda categoria. È vero, non sta rendendo per quello che è il suo valore. Ma anche lui sta pagando la situazione generale. I piani commerciali? Normalmente ci sono tre gambe che sostengono un club. I diritti tv, i ricavi dallo stadio e dal merchandising. Noi ne abbiamo una quarta, il lavoro sul territorio cinese. Il nostro lavoro partirà dal basso, un lavoro con gli istituti scolastici governativi compatibile con il modello didattico cinese. Noi guadagneremo con merchandising e licensing. La scelta delle scuole è appena partita, se ne sta occupando una newco con sede a Pechino, la AC Milan Beijing Sport development. Fair Play finanziario con la Uefa? A luglio i nostri progetti erano frecce tracciate sui fogli di carta. Ora è tutto più definito. Siamo fiduciosi".



Premesso che top players non ce ne sono,ma se vendiamo anche due tra i buoni non riesco a non vederla più nera di così. Per non parlare del nuovo sponsor che ancora è un mistero...


----------



## Devil man (21 Ottobre 2017)

Fuori Donnarumma e Hakan giocatori inutili


----------



## de sica (21 Ottobre 2017)

A questo punto, se di all in si trattava gia al primo anno, andava fatto per bene fino alla fine. Ad esempio, prendendo una punta di grande spessore invece di kalinic, insieme anche a un esterno sinistro forte. Non capisco il senso di vendere due top player solo per rientrare di 40 milioni. Allora poi non si fa mercato? Come credono di arrivare in Champions l'anno dopo?


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Ottobre 2017)

prendiamo un portiere normale , un centrocampista buono ed un OTTIMO ALLENATORE.

i raiola's boys per me possono andarsene anche subito insieme a ridolini.


----------



## neoxes (21 Ottobre 2017)

centopercento ha scritto:


> Perchè i giornalisti lo chiedono a ripetizione a ogni intervista, non riescono ad accettare che se nn ci qualifichiamo in CL non falliamo..



Può anche evitare di rispondere. E sinceramente, meglio fallire che venire ridimensionati come una Fiorentina qualsiasi.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Ottobre 2017)

Era evidente.

Spero non parta Cahla, sta deludendo si ma con un allenatore vero sarà determinante in positivo.


----------



## Aron (21 Ottobre 2017)

Manca la scintilla...

Signor Fassone, manca tutto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Ottobre 2017)

Montella Out.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma, Bonaventura, Bonucci (difficilissima se non impossibile una sua partenza). Io li venderei tutti e tre ma anche solo due, non sarebbe un dramma, anzi. L'importante è che rimangano Suso, Conti, Rodriguez, Cutrone, forse Biglia, forse Kessie e Silva; Calha mi sembra un giocatore inadatto alla serie A e del tutto fumoso, impalpabile. Tutti gli altri se vengono pagati bene possono anche sloggiare, anche se dovremmo ripartire da più indietro visto che dovranno essere rimpiazzati e ci saranno meno soldi.


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, ecco le parole dell'AD del Milan:"La Champions è fondamentale per il nostro progetto: mancarla, però, non blocca i piani. Ritarderemo di un anno e troveremo il sistema di equilibrare la mancata entrata degli introiti Champions con la cessione di uno-due top player. Debito con Elliott? Il progetto, parlo per quello che riguarda il Milan, è di farlo in anticipo, già in primavera. Abbiamo sul tavolo svariate opzioni che stiamo valutando con attenzione. Diciamo che il fascicolo Milan è su molte scrivanie, per avere un percorso di rientro meno sfidante dell’attuale. Yonghong Li? Questo scetticismo è anche un po’ fastidioso, se fossimo in Inghilterra in pochi ci farebbero caso. Io dico solo che la proprietà quest’anno ha fatto un aumento di capitale di 49 milioni e non sono soldi prestati all’Ac Milan. E presto ne farà un altro. L’obiettivo è triennale, far crescere i ricavi e poi mettere sul mercato azionario, alla Borsa di Hong Kong, una fetta della società. Nessuno aveva pensato che con una squadra così rinnovata non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma di sicuro siamo indietro rispetto ai programmi. Quanto? Di 5-6 punti. L’obiettivo era tenere a corta gittata il quarto posto per tutto il girone di andata, assestarci e dare la scalata alla zona Champions nel ritorno. Chiaro che i margini di recupero ci sono, ma non possiamo più permetterci di sbagliare. Montella? È stato scelto da noi e ha tutta la nostra fiducia. Panchina a rischio in caso di nuova sconfitta? Inutile ragionare sui se e sui ma, qui dobbiamo lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione per trovare una via di uscita. Manca la scintilla, il gol che fa invertire la rotta. Ma sono convinto che ce la faremo. Le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli? Non è questione di pressione. Il Milan è stato costruito per ottenere certi risultati: non stanno arrivando e abbiamo il dovere di essere trasparenti con i nostri tifosi. Siamo tutti a tempo. Compreso il sottoscritto. Montella-Mirabelli? Non si è strappato niente. Stiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. Bonucci? Ci sono persone contente quando togli loro delle responsabilità e altre che invece sono nate per averne. Bonucci appartiene alla seconda categoria. È vero, non sta rendendo per quello che è il suo valore. Ma anche lui sta pagando la situazione generale. I piani commerciali? Normalmente ci sono tre gambe che sostengono un club. I diritti tv, i ricavi dallo stadio e dal merchandising. Noi ne abbiamo una quarta, il lavoro sul territorio cinese. Il nostro lavoro partirà dal basso, un lavoro con gli istituti scolastici governativi compatibile con il modello didattico cinese. Noi guadagneremo con merchandising e licensing. La scelta delle scuole è appena partita, se ne sta occupando una newco con sede a Pechino, la AC Milan Beijing Sport development. Fair Play finanziario con la Uefa? A luglio i nostri progetti erano frecce tracciate sui fogli di carta. Ora è tutto più definito. Siamo fiduciosi".



Per me vendono Andre Silva, che è quello che secondo me ha più mercato.


----------



## Aron (21 Ottobre 2017)

Non preoccupiamoci della prossima stagione, del top che va via (ma magari, che se andasse Bonucci già a gennaio) e di allenatori...
PREOCCUPIAMOCI DEL PRESENTE. 

La prossima stagione è tutta da scrivere, quella attuale invece sta affondando


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Credo che abbiano il fiato sul collo della proprietà: hanno speso 200 milioni e pretendono risultati. Ai cinesi non interessa né la parlantina forbita né le pacche sulle spalle stile Bud Spencer. Ai cinesi interessano i risultati e al momento AD, DS e allenatore si stanno rivelando degli incapaci.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> si ok cedere i 2 top player (che poi non ne abbiamo in rosa). Ma come si pensa di andare in CL se questa squadra invece di rinforzarla la si indebolisce?



Fassone in un'intervista di un mese fa parlava di cessioni anche per rifinanziare il futuro mercato (2-3 innesti).


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fassone in un'intervista di un mese fa parlava di cessioni anche per rifinanziare il futuro mercato (2-3 innesti).



Non é proprio così. Rileggi bene l'intervista. Lui parlava di struttura di squadra fatta in questo calciomercato e nel prossimo l'inserimento di 2 o 3 elementi a completamento. Ma non associa mai la cessione di un top o 2 per prendere questi altri 2 o 3 anche perché sarebbe una sciocchezza. É 2 o 3 top come li prendi se non sei in Champions é devi cedere 1 o 2 top per coprire gli investimenti di questo mercato e l'aumento del monte ingaggi?


----------



## neoxes (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non é proprio così. Rileggi bene l'intervista. Lui parlava di struttura di squadra fatta in questo calciomercato e nel prossimo l'inserimento di 2 o 3 elementi a completamento. Ma non associa mai la cessione di un top o 2 per prendere questi altri 2 o 3 anche perché sarebbe una sciocchezza. É 2 o 3 top come li prendi se non sei in Champions é devi cedere 1 o 2 top per coprire gli investimenti di questo mercato e l'aumento del monte ingaggi?



Appunto. La cessione di top significa solo e soltanto ridimensionamento.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non é proprio così. Rileggi bene l'intervista. Lui parlava di struttura di squadra fatta in questo calciomercato e nel prossimo l'inserimento di 2 o 3 elementi a completamento. Ma non associa mai la cessione di un top o 2 per prendere questi altri 2 o 3 anche perché sarebbe una sciocchezza. É 2 o 3 top come li prendi se non sei in Champions é devi cedere 1 o 2 top per coprire gli investimenti di questo mercato e l'aumento del monte ingaggi?



Può essere, non ho voglia di ricercare quell'intervista 
Comunque cambia poco, nel senso che vengono ceduti 1-2 giocatori e ne arrivano altri 2-3 più funzionali.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Insomma, non uno, ma due top, più mercato in entrata, immagino, misero. E come pensiamo di tornare in Champions nel giro di 3 anni? E cosa aspettano, visto che questo, evidentemente, è l'anno decisivo, a dare una scossa, cambiando l'allenatore?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2017)

A mio avviso vendessimo due top-player, sarebbe per fare un mercato come l'ultimo, intendo come budget, prendendone 3/4 di top.


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Appunto. La cessione di top significa solo e soltanto ridimensionamento.



Ma assolutamente no. e la Juve lo ha dimostrato più volte negli ultimi anni.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no. e la Juve lo ha dimostrato più volte negli ultimi anni.



Ma cosa c'entra la Juve? Come puoi paragonare le 2 situazioni? Va bene tutto ma qua é mischiare davvero acqua e olio santo cielo. Qua si tratta di cedere giocatori per coprire un buco di bilancio. Ma come si fa a credere che venderebbero un Donnarumma o un Suso o entrambi per prendere 2 o 3 top?


----------



## diavolo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che progetto è quello nel quale prevedono di vendere due top in caso di mancata qualificazione alla champions league? 
Sarebbe un ridimensionamento delle ambizioni societarie piuttosto.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A mio avviso vendessimo due top-player, sarebbe per fare un mercato come l'ultimo, intendo come budget, prendendone 3/4 di top.



Eh? Ma scherzi? Cioé Fassone ha sempre detto che questo sarebbe stato l'unico mercato ecceziinale a livello numerico. Ti ha sempre detto che se fallissimo la CL dovremmo cedere 1 o 2 top. É adesso cedendo 1 o 2 top ne prendi addirittura 3 o 4 magari senza CL? Magari Fassone moltiplica anche pani e pesci e tramuta acqua in vino e cammina sulle acque.


----------



## neoxes (21 Ottobre 2017)

Ma se già i nostri "top", che poi top non sono, dobbiamo venderli per colmare il bilancio, mi spiegate quale altro top (vero top questa volta) verrebbe in un Milan senza CL che vende i suoi migliori giocatori? Non capisco come si possa sostenere che la vendita dei nostri migliori giocatori non sia un evidente ridimensionamento.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Eh? Ma scherzi? Cioé Fassone ha sempre detto che questo sarebbe stato l'unico mercato ecceziinale a livello numerico. Ti ha sempre detto che se fallissimo la CL dovremmo cedere 1 o 2 top. É adesso cedendo 1 o 2 top ne prendi addirittura 3 o 4 magari senza CL? Magari Fassone moltiplica anche pani e pesci e tramuta acqua in vino e cammina sulle acque.



Questi pensano che cediamo Donnarumma e Suso e più andiamo a comprare Cavani, Milinkovic-savic, Nainggolan e Marcelo...


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma se già i nostri "top", che poi top non sono, dobbiamo venderli per colmare il bilancio, mi spiegate quale altro top (vero top questa volta) verrebbe in un Milan senza CL che vende i suoi migliori giocatori? Non capisco come si possa sostenere che la vendita dei nostri migliori giocatori non sia un evidente ridimensionamento.



E stato un all in vero e proprio.
Se quest'anni non ci riusciamo allora sarà ancora più difficile farlo l anno prossimo con 2 top in meno.
Non si posticipa nulla di dodici mesi, semplicemente se non ci qualifichiamo quest'anno ci aspetteranno almeno un altro paio di anni bui.
E sono curioso di sapere cosa farà YL quando il Milan non sarà riuscito a qualificarsi alla CL per 2 o 3 anni... altro che borsa di HK...


----------



## Garrincha (21 Ottobre 2017)

Sarà una situazione come quella della Roma che ogni anno deve vendere due o tre big e starà tutto allora nelle mani di Mirabelli, o farà quello per cui è conosciuto trovando giocatori di basso profilo ma potenziale grandi giocatori o sarà un mercato di prestiti e saldi


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Eh? Ma scherzi? Cioé Fassone ha sempre detto che questo sarebbe stato l'unico mercato ecceziinale a livello numerico. Ti ha sempre detto che se fallissimo la CL dovremmo cedere 1 o 2 top. É adesso cedendo 1 o 2 top ne prendi addirittura 3 o 4 magari senza CL? Magari Fassone moltiplica anche pani e pesci e tramuta acqua in vino e cammina sulle acque.



Mosse di bilancio: Vendi Suso e Donnarumma metti a bilancio +90/100 milioni

Come ben saprai se prendi 4 giocatori da 50 milioni, a bilancio il primo anno ne metti 50.

Quindi copri sia il buco che l' acquisto dei giocatori.

Ovvio che alla fine i conti debbano tornare. Ma non è che vendono due forti e andiamo a prendere Jankto e il Kalinic di turno.

che progetto sarebbe? dai

Sarebbe stato più saggio andare a Las Vegas e puntare 900 milioni di euro sul rosso a quel punto.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mosse di bilancio: Vendi Suso e Donnarumma metti a bilancio +90/100 milioni
> 
> Come ben saprai se prendi 4 giocatori da 50 milioni, a bilancio il primo anno ne metti 50.
> 
> ...


Il bello é che credi a sta cosa quando Fassone ti ha sempre detto l'esatto contrario.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Il bello é che credi a sta cosa quando Fassone ti ha sempre detto l'esatto contrario.



Ok  , augurati abbia ragione io allora


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma se già i nostri "top", che poi top non sono, dobbiamo venderli per colmare il bilancio, mi spiegate quale altro top (vero top questa volta) verrebbe in un Milan senza CL che vende i suoi migliori giocatori? Non capisco come si possa sostenere che la vendita dei nostri migliori giocatori non sia un evidente ridimensionamento.


È giusto, ma non è pensabile un Milan che si ridimensiona per l'EL con quello che ha investito il presidente. 
A me la teoria sembra semplice: senza Champions non si fa mercato, ma se vendi puoi; l'unica cosa che mi fa specie è che ci sarebbe bisogno di venderne addirittura due.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok  , augurati abbia ragione io allora



Senza offesa sempre ma se Fassone che é L'AD del Milan ti dice che cede 2 top (che manco abbiamo oltretutto) in caso di fallimento CL fa decadere qualsiasi discorso tu top in entrata. É piú ovvio del lunedì che viene subito dopo la domenica. E ci si fa del male da soli a credere in robe assurde. É un progetto da Vinci o perdo. Testuale dalla bocca di Fassone.


----------



## Garrincha (21 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mosse di bilancio: Vendi Suso e Donnarumma metti a bilancio +90/100 milioni
> 
> Come ben saprai se prendi 4 giocatori da 50 milioni, a bilancio il primo anno ne metti 50.
> 
> ...



Quello che dici si può fare ma prevederebbe di vendere altri due top l'anno dopo per chiudere il buco in bilancio, è appunto quello che fa la Roma vendendo Rudiger, Salah e Paredes per prendere Schick, Pellegrini, Gonalons, ecc... A giugno ne venderanno un paio tra Naingollan, Strootman e Dzeko per poi a luglio spenderne 50-80


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È giusto, ma non è pensabile un Milan che si ridimensiona per l'EL con quello che ha investito il presidente.
> A me la teoria sembra semplice: senza Champions non si fa mercato, ma se vendi puoi; l'unica cosa che mi fa specie è che ci sarebbe bisogno di venderne addirittura due.



Comunque Fassone ha sempre parlato di piano biennale, quindi non ci sarebbero stati problemi a sostenere un'altra campagna acquisti senza l'accesso alla Champions League. Cederne 1-2 per prenderne 2-3 rientra nell'ordine delle cose, se quest'anno ne hai comprati 11 nuovi credendo in progetto preciso, non puoi rivoluzionare tutto anche la prossima stagione. E questo non significa assolutamente essere poveraci senza soldi, ma è normalissimo equilibrio, come succede in ogni società di calcio.

Noto comunque che alcuni utenti (non tu) vogliono sempre vedere il bicchiere mezzo vuoto, troppo tafazzismo insensato.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È giusto, ma non è pensabile un Milan che si ridimensiona per l'EL con quello che ha investito il presidente.
> A me la teoria sembra semplice: senza Champions non si fa mercato, ma se vendi puoi; l'unica cosa che mi fa specie è che ci sarebbe bisogno di venderne addirittura due.



Il presidente non ha investito un centesimo sul mercato. Sempre bene ricordarlo. E sempre bene rucordare chi ha investito di piú in questo Milan tra closing e mercato e non é il presidente.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Comunque Fassone ha sempre parlato di piano biennale, quindi non ci sarebbero stati problemi a sostenere un'altra campagna acquisti senza l'accesso alla Champions League. Cederne 1-2 per prenderne 2-3 rientra nell'ordine delle cose, se quest'anno ne hai comprati 11 nuovi credendo in progetto preciso, non puoi rivoluzionare tutto anche la prossima stagione. E questo non significa assolutamente essere poveraci senza soldi, ma è normalissimo equilibrio, come succede in ogni società di calcio.
> 
> Noto comunque che alcuni utenti (non tu) vogliono sempre vedere il bicchiere mezzo vuoto, troppo tafazzismo insensato.



Certo. Cedo 1 o 2 top per prenderne 2 o 3. Allora ne prendi 1 e ti tieni quelli che hai ( o ritieni di avere) no? No figuriamoci.. ..siamo tafazzisti.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Certo. Cedo 1 o 2 top per prenderne 2 o 3. Allora ne prendi 1 e ti tieni quelli che hai ( o ritieni di avere) no? No figuriamoci.. ..siamo tafazzisti.



Metti a bilancio una plusvalenza (Donnarumma? Suso? Locatelli?) e a luglio poi compri. Welcome.


----------



## Garrincha (21 Ottobre 2017)

I top si devono vendere non per trovare i soldi per il mercato ma per fare plusvalenza così da chiudere il buco in bilancio, la Roma si sarebbe tenuta volentieri Salah piuttosto di spendere un mese dopo 40 milioni per Shick ma ha dovuto cedere l'egiziano


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Metti a bilancio una plusvalenza (Donnarumma? Suso? Locatelli?) e a luglio poi compri. Welcome.



Eh???? Tu devi coprire i costi che hai a bilancio. I giocatori con cosa li compri? La plusvalenza mica ti porta disponibilità di cassa. Ma scherzare? Cioé quindi vendi Donnarumma e fai plusvalenza di 70 e vai dal BVB e gli dici ti do l'aria fritta della plusvalenza per pagartelo? Welcome dove? Sulla Luna?


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Eh???? Tu devi coprire i costi che hai a bilancio. I giocatori con cosa li compri? La plusvalenza mica ti porta disponibilità di cassa. Ma scherzare? Cioé quindi vendi Donnarumma e fai plusvalenza di 70 e vai dal BVB e gli dici ti do l'aria fritta della plusvalenza per pagartelo? Welcome dove? Sulla Luna?



Si va beh, Krull vai a vedere cosa fanno da anni tutti i club. Roma per prima, Inter per ultima (in maniera anche abbastanza vergognosa quest'estate con Caprari, Dimarco, Miangue, Gravillon, Eguelfi e Banega venduti a 35 milioni complessivi).
Vendi per il FPF, rientri e poi rifinanzi, ovvio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Il presidente non ha investito un centesimo sul mercato. Sempre bene ricordarlo. E sempre bene rucordare chi ha investito di piú in questo Milan tra closing e mercato e non é il presidente.


Che sia il presidente o no, chi ci ha messo i soldi non li vorrà certamente perdere con un Milan ridimensionato intorno alla quinta o sesta posizione.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si va beh, Krull vai a vedere cosa fanno da anni tutti i club. Roma per prima, Inter per ultima (in maniera anche abbastanza vergognosa quest'estate con Caprari, Dimarco, Miangue, Gravillon, Eguelfi e Banega venduti a 35 milioni complessivi).
> Vendi per il FPF, rientri e poi rifinanzi, ovvio.


No. Vatti a vedere tu come hanno fatto mercato queste squadre. La Roma cede Salah Paredes e Rudiger ed altri minori per totali 110/115 milioni. Al loro posto prendono Il centrale messicano, Karsdorp, Kolarov, Defrel, Schick e Gonalons. Totale 80/90 milioni. Milione piú milione meno. E loro fanno la champions...e comunque sono finiti fuori dai parametri fpf. Dove lo vedi che hanno investito di più di quanto incassato? Dove? La Juve? Idem. Con 30 cucuzze di attico di bilancio. L'inter? I top presi dall'Inter sarebbero?


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che sia il presidente o no, chi ci ha messo i soldi non li vorrà certamente perdere con un Milan ridimensionato intorno alla quinta o sesta posizione.



Chi ha messo i soldi nel mercato se ne frega se il Milan finisce quinto o quarto. Vuole il denaro prestato indietro + interessi.


----------



## Roccoro (21 Ottobre 2017)

Secondo me non sono i 30 milioni a fare la differenza, per me, la questione è che se non si entra in Champions alcuni investitori potranno uscire dal progetto Milan e che quindi quei soldi dovranno essere recuperati dalla cessione di 2 top(Donnarumma e André Silva/suso). Io spero che la squadra si ripigli dato che siamo ancora in tempo per tornare sulla rotta del 4 posto


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Eh???? Tu devi coprire i costi che hai a bilancio. I giocatori con cosa li compri? La plusvalenza mica ti porta disponibilità di cassa. Ma scherzare? Cioé quindi vendi Donnarumma e fai plusvalenza di 70 e vai dal BVB e gli dici ti do l'aria fritta della plusvalenza per pagartelo? Welcome dove? Sulla Luna?



Ogni cosa che si scrive fai sempre la parte di quello "contro".

La Roma va avanti da 15 anni a giochi di plusvalenze (pure la Juve eh) e tu quasi neghi esista questo "giochino".. mah.. 

Rispetto l' opinione di tutti ma non capisco a cosa ti serve negare la realtà.

Ma tu credi davvero che esista qualcuno che investa 1 miliardo di euro ( UN MILIARDO DI EURO, 1.000.000.000,00 €) e se dopo 12 mesi non è andato tutto secondo i piani, è tutto gettato alle ortiche?

Non scherzavo prima quando dicevo che sarebbe stato più saggio e meno rischioso andare a Las Vegas e puntare 1.000.000.000 sul rosso


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ogni cosa che si scrive fai sempre la parte di quello "contro".
> 
> La Roma va avanti da 15 anni a giochi di plusvalenze (pure la Juve eh) e tu quasi neghi esista questo "giochino".. mah..
> 
> ...



Negare la realtà? Vai a vedere i debiti che ha la Roma con Unicredit. Questi sono i risultati di certi giochini. Tu vuoi indebitati pure con le banche per fare mercato? Io faccio quello contro? No faccio quello che non vive sulla luna.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Chi ha messo i soldi nel mercato se ne frega se il Milan finisce quinto o quarto. Vuole il denaro prestato indietro + interessi.


E non lo riottiene con un Milan che vivacchia.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No. Vatti a vedere tu come hanno fatto mercato queste squadre. La Roma cede Salah Paredes e Rudiger ed altri minori per totali 110/115 milioni. Al loro posto prendono Il centrale messicano, Karsdorp, Kolarov, Defrel, Schick e Gonalons. Totale 80/90 milioni. Milione piú milione meno. E loro fanno la champions...e comunque sono finiti fuori dai parametri fpf. Dove lo vedi che hanno investito di più di quanto incassato? Dove? La Juve? Idem. Con 30 cucuzze di attico di bilancio. L'inter? I top presi dall'Inter sarebbero?



Non capisco se stai facendo apposta o non capisci, giuro non è per offenderti. 
I costi di queste operazioni vanno calcolati su più esercizi, esistono gli ammortamenti, stipendi lordi da riconsiderare, prestiti onerosi, eventuali rifinanziamenti, tutte variabili che noi per ora non conosciamo (ma utenti più esperti possono chiarire) e che possono tranquillamente consentire altre operazioni di mercato una volta rientrati nei paramentri imposti dal FPF.

Come ha fatto per esempio l'Inter ad investire 90 milioni (Skriniar, Vecino, Borja Valero, Facundo Colidio, Dalbert, Karamoh) pur dovendo rientrare di 30 per il FPF ed avendo incassato dalle cessioni solo di 55-60 milioni?


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Negare la realtà? Vai a vedere i debiti che ha la Roma con Unicredit. Questi sono i risultati di certi giochini. Tu vuoi indebitati pure con le banche per fare mercato? Io faccio quello contro? No faccio quello che non vive sulla luna.



Goldman Sachs è subentrata ad Unicredit da diversi anni ed ha interesse a finanziare lo stadio della Roma, non a far sparire dalla faccia della terra la società capitolina.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non capisco se stai facendo apposta o non capisci, giuro non è per offenderti.
> I costi di queste operazioni vanno calcolati su più esercizi, esistono gli ammortamenti, stipendi lordi da riconsiderare, prestiti onerosi, eventuali rifinanziamenti, tutte variabili che noi per ora non conosciamo (ma utenti più esperti possono chiarire) e che possono tranquillamente consentire altre operazioni di mercato una volta rientrati nei paramentri imposti dal FPF.
> 
> Come ha fatto per esempio l'Inter ad investire 90 milioni (Skriniar, Vecino, Borja Valero, Facundo Colidio, Dalbert, Karamoh) pur dovendo rientrare di 30 per il FPF ed avendo incassato dalle cessioni solo di 55-60 milioni?



Il problema é che non vuoi capire tu che la cessione di uno o 2 top avviene per coprire le rate degli acquisti di questo calciomercato e l'aumento del monte ingaggi. Cose che sarebbero coperte in caso di accesso alla CL. Certo non per prendere 2 o 3 top. Ammortamenti colazioni eccetera. Tutto quello che vuoi ma il mercato si questa estate é finanziato dal bond di Elliott per le prime rate. Ma le prossime vanno coperte col bilancio. Quindi o CL o cessione di un top. Lo dice Fassone santo Dio. É lo ribadisce da un pezzo.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Goldman Sachs è subentrata ad Unicredit da diversi anni ed ha interesse a finanziare lo stadio della Roma, non a far sparire dalla faccia della terra la società capitolina.



Davvero? Ah quindi Goldman é un benefattore che non rivuole il denaro reinvestito indietro? É se Pallotta non riuscisse a fare lo stadio che succede? Come mai Pallotta minaccia di mollare tutto senza lo stadio?


----------



## neoxes (21 Ottobre 2017)

Ad ogni modo, vedremo a fine anno chi ha ragione. E speriamo che non ci sia bisogno di vendere nessuno.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E non lo riottiene con un Milan che vivacchia.



Lo riottiene cedendo il Milan o smantellandolo pezzo per pezzo. Ma siamo tutti ansiosi di passare ad Elliott come lo eravamo prima perchè ci comprava lo stato cinese (cit.).


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Il problema é che non vuoi capire tu che la cessione di uno o 2 top avviene per coprire le rate degli acquisti di questo calciomercato e l'aumento del monte ingaggi. Cose che sarebbero coperte in caso di accesso alla CL. Certo non per prendere 2 o 3 top. Ammortamenti colazioni eccetera. Tutto quello che vuoi ma il mercato si questa estate é finanziato dal bond di Elliott per le prime rate. Ma le prossime vanno coperte col bilancio. Quindi o CL o cessione di un top. Lo dice Fassone santo Dio. É lo ribadisce da un pezzo.



Non so cosa dirti, io una risposta te l'ho fornita, ma continui a non leggerla e se vuoi vedere sempre tutto nero ed interpretare solo negativamente le parole di Fassone non posso farci nulla 

P.S. Se crediamo che l'economia del Milan si sorregga tutta sui soldi dell'accesso alla CL stiamo messi male, per fortuna Fassone tiene sott'occhio un quadro generale ben più complesso.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Davvero? Ah quindi Goldman é un benefattore che non rivuole il denaro reinvestito indietro? É se Pallotta non riuscisse a fare lo stadio che succede? Come mai Pallotta minaccia di mollare tutto senza lo stadio?



E' evidente che Goldman Sachs abbia interesse a finanziare il progetto stadio ed ha già versato 30 milioni a Pallotta, non capisco perchè ci vedi del marcio anche in questo. Comunque, ripeto, non c'è più la spada di Damocle di Unicredit, esistono anche finanziatori che pensano positivo.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' evidente che Goldman Sachs abbia interesse a finanziare il progetto stadio ed ha già versato 30 milioni a Pallotta, non capisco perchè ci vedi del marcio anche in questo. Comunque, ripeto, non c'è più la spada di Damocle di Unicredit, esistono anche finanziatori che pensano positivo.


I finanziatori non vedono positivo. Vedono utili. E vogliono garanzie prima ancora di valutare il potenziale utile. Se vai in banca a chiedere un mutuo non te lo concedono perché gli stai simpatico o perché sei ottimista. Gli devi dare una bella busta paga (o anche 2 0 3) é un cospicuo anticipo (generalmente del 20%) e se ad un certo punto salti una rata ti danno un bel calcio nel sedere e vendono la casa al primo che passa che gli portano soldi che loro chiedono. Certamente non ci buttano ulteriori soldi dentro per rifare gli arredamenti o rivendicare i muri. Vedi un voler vedere marcio o essere pessimista quando invece mi limito a leggere ció che testualmente dice Fassone.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non so cosa dirti, io una risposta te l'ho fornita, ma continui a non leggerla e se vuoi vedere sempre tutto nero ed interpretare solo negativamente le parole di Fassone non posso farci nulla
> 
> P.S. Se crediamo che l'economia del Milan si sorregga tutta sui soldi dell'accesso alla CL stiamo messi male, per fortuna Fassone tiene sott'occhio un quadro generale ben più complesso.



La tua risposta sarebbe ammortamenti e plusvalenze? Che cosa hanno a che fare con investimenti? Come detto una plusvalenza non ti da ulteriore disponibilità di cassa rispetto a quanto ti porta una cessione. L'ammortamento poi é un problema solo di chi cede ma non ha anche questo nulla a che vedere con altri acquisti eventuali. L'economia del Milan si basa su un aumento rapido del fatturato. É questo certamente non lo hai se non entri in Champions é se non entrano sponsor (attirati dalla champions) e dalla biglietteria (che aumenta se porti top) e dal merchandising (come sopra). Ergo se non vai in champions devi cedere giocatori (Fassone docet) quindi decadono i successivi. É logica non pessimismo. Pura logica. Ma se vi ostinate a confondere logica con pessimismo é inutile proseguire.


----------



## neoxes (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> La tua risposta sarebbe ammortamenti e plusvalenze? Che cosa hanno a che fare con investimenti? Come detto una plusvalenza non ti da ulteriore disponibilità di cassa rispetto a quanto ti porta una cessione. L'ammortamento poi é un problema solo di chi cede ma non ha anche questo nulla a che vedere con altri acquisti eventuali. L'economia del Milan si basa su un aumento rapido del fatturato. É questo certamente non lo hai se non entri in Champions é se non entrano sponsor (attirati dalla champions) e dalla biglietteria (che aumenta se porti top) e dal merchandising (come sopra). Ergo se non vai in champions devi cedere giocatori (Fassone docet) quindi decadono i successivi. É logica non pessimismo. Pura logica. Ma se vi ostinate a confondere logica con pessimismo é inutile proseguire.



Lascia stare, è una causa persa. Ormai siamo tafazzi, che è sempre meglio di avere il prosciutto sugli occhi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Lo riottiene cedendo il Milan o smantellandolo pezzo per pezzo. Ma siamo tutti ansiosi di passare ad Elliott come lo eravamo prima perchè ci comprava lo stato cinese (cit.).


Vabbè, hai ragione, falliremo.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, hai ragione, falliremo.



Da te sta risposta proprio non me l'aspettavo. Cerco di argomentare ciò che scrivo e non ho mai pensato al fallimento. Ma non sono uno che crede alle favole.


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma e Suso e via con altri 5 sesti posti fino alla prossima presidenza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Ottobre 2017)

Nel caso vendere assolutamente Donnarumma, sarebbero 75 mln in più in un ruolo in cui possiamo benissimo prendere un altro giocatore equivalente
Come secondo uno che ha deluso


----------



## ps18ps (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> La tua risposta sarebbe ammortamenti e plusvalenze? Che cosa hanno a che fare con investimenti? Come detto una plusvalenza non ti da ulteriore disponibilità di cassa rispetto a quanto ti porta una cessione. L'ammortamento poi é un problema solo di chi cede ma non ha anche questo nulla a che vedere con altri acquisti eventuali. L'economia del Milan si basa su un aumento rapido del fatturato. É questo certamente non lo hai se non entri in Champions é se non entrano sponsor (attirati dalla champions) e dalla biglietteria (che aumenta se porti top) e dal merchandising (come sopra). Ergo se non vai in champions devi cedere giocatori (Fassone docet) quindi decadono i successivi. É logica non pessimismo. Pura logica. Ma se vi ostinate a confondere logica con pessimismo é inutile proseguire.



Scusa se intervengo, ma il problema Non è di cassa, ma di bilancio, per questo si parlava di cessioni a giugno prima della chiusura di bilancio e si parla di plusvalenze. Poi il tuo discorso su un periodo più lungo per quanto riguarda la Champions hai ragione è fondamentale per crescere.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Scusa se intervengo, ma il problema Non è di cassa, ma di bilancio, per questo si parlava di cessioni a giugno prima della chiusura di bilancio e si parla di plusvalenze. Poi il tuo discorso su un periodo più lungo per quanto riguarda la Champions hai ragione è fondamentale per crescere.



Grazie


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> I finanziatori non vedono positivo. Vedono utili. E vogliono garanzie prima ancora di valutare il potenziale utile. Se vai in banca a chiedere un mutuo non te lo concedono perché gli stai simpatico o perché sei ottimista. Gli devi dare una bella busta paga (o anche 2 0 3) é un cospicuo anticipo (generalmente del 20%) e se ad un certo punto salti una rata ti danno un bel calcio nel sedere e vendono la casa al primo che passa che gli portano soldi che loro chiedono. *Certamente non ci buttano ulteriori soldi dentro per rifare gli arredamenti o rivendicare i muri.* Vedi un voler vedere marcio o essere pessimista quando invece mi limito a leggere ció che testualmente dice Fassone.



Mi arrendo.


----------



## neoxes (21 Ottobre 2017)

Anche quella del bilancio è una falsa scusa, perdonatemi. La Roma ha sforato e non mi sembra sia stata estromessa dalle coppe. Di sicuro non è quella la prima sanzione che ti danno.
In caso mancassimo le condizioni del FFP (che ancora dobbiamo discutere, è bene ribadirlo), al più ci sarebbero delle multe o delle condizioni di bilancio imposte sull'anno o sugli anni successivi.

Parlare ADESSO di vendita dei calciatori più rappresentativi può significare soltanto una cosa. Ed è pure una mossa stupida perché se davvero ce ne fosse bisogno dirlo adesso non fa altro che svalutarli.


----------



## ps18ps (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Grazie



Prego. Comunque credo che ogniuno rimarrà della propria idea.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Da te sta risposta proprio non me l'aspettavo. Cerco di argomentare ciò che scrivo e non ho mai pensato al fallimento. Ma non sono uno che crede alle favole.


Ho argomentato negli ultimi tre post.


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> E stato un all in vero e proprio.
> Se quest'anni non ci riusciamo allora sarà ancora più difficile farlo l anno prossimo con 2 top in meno.
> Non si posticipa nulla di dodici mesi, semplicemente se non ci qualifichiamo quest'anno ci aspetteranno almeno un altro paio di anni bui.
> E sono curioso di sapere cosa farà YL quando il Milan non sarà riuscito a qualificarsi alla CL per 2 o 3 anni... altro che borsa di HK...



qua dal ridimensionamento dell'anno prossimo siamo arrivati a 3 anni senza Champions....beati voi che sapere predire il futuro...


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Anche quella del bilancio è una falsa scusa, perdonatemi. La Roma ha sforato e non mi sembra sia stata estromessa dalle coppe. Di sicuro non è quella la prima sanzione che ti danno.
> In caso mancassimo le condizioni del FFP (che ancora dobbiamo discutere, è bene ribadirlo), al più ci sarebbero delle multe o delle condizioni di bilancio imposte sull'anno o sugli anni successivi.
> 
> Parlare ADESSO di vendita dei calciatori più rappresentativi può significare soltanto una cosa. Ed è pure una mossa stupida perché se davvero ce ne fosse bisogno dirlo adesso non fa altro che svalutarli.



si però se si prende quello che dice Fassone bisogna prendere tutto il discorso non solo quello che fa comodo....perché se ha detto che magari si venderanno 1 o 2 giocatori ha anche detto che il progetto iniziale rimane viene solo ritardato di 1 anno. allora o è vero tutto o non è vero niente?


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho argomentato negli ultimi tre post.


Ho iscritto che io cercavo di argomentate non che tu non lo fai.


----------



## neoxes (21 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> si però se si prende quello che dice Fassone bisogna prendere tutto il discorso non solo quello che fa comodo....perché se ha detto che magari si venderanno 1 o 2 giocatori ha anche detto che il progetto iniziale rimane viene solo ritardato di 1 anno. allora o è vero tutto o non è vero niente?



Il discorso lo prendo per intero, ma fatico a comprendere la logica secondo cui indebolendo una squadra che non raggiunge un obiettivo si possa raggiungere più agevolmente il medesimo obiettivo nell'anno seguente. Sarò limitato io, indubbiamente, ma mi sfugge.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Scusa se intervengo, ma il problema Non è di cassa, ma di bilancio, per questo si parlava di cessioni a giugno prima della chiusura di bilancio e si parla di plusvalenze. Poi il tuo discorso su un periodo più lungo per quanto riguarda la Champions hai ragione è fondamentale per crescere.



Sicuro sicuro non sia di cassa? Perchè poi alla fine oltre a numeri su un foglio sono anche soldi in cassa. Molti pensano che non può essere la champions la discriminante. Invece é così perché non é solo una questione di 40/50 milioni che comporterebbe. Ma tutto l'indotto. É ovviamente é un richiamo ulteriore per un top.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi arrendo.



Si ok. Elliott butta dentro altri 300 milioni per il mercato. Ok. Sicuro. Bel posto la Luna.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, ecco le parole dell'AD del Milan:"La Champions è fondamentale per il nostro progetto: mancarla, però, non blocca i piani. Ritarderemo di un anno e troveremo il sistema di equilibrare la mancata entrata degli introiti Champions con la cessione di uno-due top player. Debito con Elliott? Il progetto, parlo per quello che riguarda il Milan, è di farlo in anticipo, già in primavera. Abbiamo sul tavolo svariate opzioni che stiamo valutando con attenzione. Diciamo che il fascicolo Milan è su molte scrivanie, per avere un percorso di rientro meno sfidante dell’attuale. Yonghong Li? Questo scetticismo è anche un po’ fastidioso, se fossimo in Inghilterra in pochi ci farebbero caso. Io dico solo che la proprietà quest’anno ha fatto un aumento di capitale di 49 milioni e non sono soldi prestati all’Ac Milan. E presto ne farà un altro. L’obiettivo è triennale, far crescere i ricavi e poi mettere sul mercato azionario, alla Borsa di Hong Kong, una fetta della società. Nessuno aveva pensato che con una squadra così rinnovata non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma di sicuro siamo indietro rispetto ai programmi. Quanto? Di 5-6 punti. L’obiettivo era tenere a corta gittata il quarto posto per tutto il girone di andata, assestarci e dare la scalata alla zona Champions nel ritorno. Chiaro che i margini di recupero ci sono, ma non possiamo più permetterci di sbagliare. Montella? È stato scelto da noi e ha tutta la nostra fiducia. Panchina a rischio in caso di nuova sconfitta? Inutile ragionare sui se e sui ma, qui dobbiamo lavorare tutti nella stessa direzione per trovare una via di uscita. Manca la scintilla, il gol che fa invertire la rotta. Ma sono convinto che ce la faremo. Le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli? Non è questione di pressione. Il Milan è stato costruito per ottenere certi risultati: non stanno arrivando e abbiamo il dovere di essere trasparenti con i nostri tifosi. Siamo tutti a tempo. Compreso il sottoscritto. Montella-Mirabelli? Non si è strappato niente. Stiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. Bonucci? Ci sono persone contente quando togli loro delle responsabilità e altre che invece sono nate per averne. Bonucci appartiene alla seconda categoria. È vero, non sta rendendo per quello che è il suo valore. Ma anche lui sta pagando la situazione generale. I piani commerciali? Normalmente ci sono tre gambe che sostengono un club. I diritti tv, i ricavi dallo stadio e dal merchandising. Noi ne abbiamo una quarta, il lavoro sul territorio cinese. Il nostro lavoro partirà dal basso, un lavoro con gli istituti scolastici governativi compatibile con il modello didattico cinese. Noi guadagneremo con merchandising e licensing. La scelta delle scuole è appena partita, se ne sta occupando una newco con sede a Pechino, la AC Milan Beijing Sport development. Fair Play finanziario con la Uefa? A luglio i nostri progetti erano frecce tracciate sui fogli di carta. Ora è tutto più definito. Siamo fiduciosi".



non so se ha fatto bene in questo momento a dire apertamente che senza Champions andranno via 1-2 top player.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Il discorso lo prendo per intero, ma fatico a comprendere la logica secondo cui indebolendo una squadra che non raggiunge un obiettivo si possa raggiungere più agevolmente il medesimo obiettivo nell'anno seguente. Sarò limitato io, indubbiamente, ma mi sfugge.



bisogna anche vedere cosa si intende per indebolire, se vendi questo donnarumma a 70 mil e prendi un portiere che ti garantisce lo stesso rendimento a meno di un terzo del costo non credo sia ridimensionare


----------



## neoxes (21 Ottobre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> bisogna anche vedere cosa si intende per indebolire, se vendi questo donnarumma a 70 mil e prendi un portiere che ti garantisce lo stesso rendimento a meno di un terzo del costo non credo sia ridimensionare



Posso concordare, ma che senso ha dirlo adesso?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Posso concordare, ma che senso ha dirlo adesso?



suppongo fassone abbia detto cosi perchè ad ogni intervista chiedono "a quando i libri in tribunale?", "ma se il milan non entra in coppa è vero che ci sarà l'apocalisse ?"


----------



## neoxes (21 Ottobre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> suppongo fassone abbia detto cosi perchè ad ogni intervista chiedono "a quando i libri in tribunale?", "ma se il milan non entra in coppa è vero che ci sarà l'apocalisse ?"



E per evitare le domande svaluti il tuo asset? Roba che nemmeno un bambino farebbe...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> E per evitare le domande svaluti il tuo asset? Roba che nemmeno un bambino farebbe...



a me non sembra svalutare anzi è una risposta talmente scontata che non andrebbe manco posta, alla fine se dovessero mancare i soldi della coppa si fa come hanno sempre fatto le squadre di tutto il mondo cioè vendere un giocatore


----------



## uolfetto (21 Ottobre 2017)

semplicemente si fa come la roma e altre squadre. ovvero si vende prima della scadenza di bilancio (30 giugno?) e i conti sono a posto. poi quei soldi possono essere subito spesi dal 1 luglio e si rinvia all'anno prossimo la situazione.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> semplicemente si fa come la roma e altre squadre. ovvero si vende prima della scadenza di bilancio (30 giugno?) e i conti sono a posto. poi quei soldi possono essere subito spesi dal 1 luglio e si rinvia all'anno prossimo la situazione.



Ma dove? La Roma é rientrata per sanare il bilancio ma poi mica si é data alle spese pazze e Pallotta diede di matto per quello. Ha speso molto meno di quanto ha incassato. É comunque sono in passivo e fuori dai parametri fpf. La nostra situazione é totalmente diversa. Senza considerare che loro in Champions ci sono e con ogni probabilità ci saranno.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> semplicemente si fa come la roma e altre squadre. ovvero si vende prima della scadenza di bilancio (30 giugno?) e i conti sono a posto. poi quei soldi possono essere subito spesi dal 1 luglio e si rinvia all'anno prossimo la situazione.



Così ha fatto l'Inter quest'anno infatti.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Il discorso lo prendo per intero, ma fatico a comprendere la logica secondo cui indebolendo una squadra che non raggiunge un obiettivo si possa raggiungere più agevolmente il medesimo obiettivo nell'anno seguente. Sarò limitato io, indubbiamente, ma mi sfugge.



La cosa scritta e talmente logica che non ci credo che si è dovuto arrivare al punto di scriverla per davvero.

Siamo in due ad essere limitati.


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Il discorso lo prendo per intero, ma fatico a comprendere la logica secondo cui indebolendo una squadra che non raggiunge un obiettivo si possa raggiungere più agevolmente il medesimo obiettivo nell'anno seguente. Sarò limitato io, indubbiamente, ma mi sfugge.



Ma che si indebolisce la squadra è una conclusione che hai tratto tu. Non l'ha detto lui. prima citavi la Roma che ha venduto Salah sostituito con Defrel Parades preso Pellegrini Rudinger non sostituito + altri eppure la Roma è ancora lì e sta facendo bene


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> La cosa scritta e talmente logica che non ci credo che si è dovuto arrivare al punto di scriverla per davvero.
> 
> Siamo in due ad essere limitati.



non siete limitati, state criticando x partito preso a basta...poi non siete in 2 ma in 3. l'esempio della Juve che vende ma rimane forte non vale, l'esempio della Roma non vale, che Fassone abbia detto che il progetto continua ma nel caso viene ritardato di un anno non conta...va bene continuate così, contenti voi...


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Posso concordare, ma che senso ha dirlo adesso?



veramente è dall'inizio che dice sempre le stesse cose.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> non siete limitati, state criticando x partito preso a basta...poi non siete in 2 ma in 3. l'esempio della Juve che vende ma rimane forte non vale, l'esempio della Roma non vale, che Fassone abbia detto che il progetto continua ma nel caso viene ritardato di un anno non conta...va bene continuate così, contenti voi...



Hai ragione, la Juve che finiva settima vendeva i pochi buoni che aveva perché non era riuscita a tornare in Champions... proprio uguale.
E la situazione della Roma e completamente diversa da quella di questo Milan. Loro sono già forti. E hanno un identità e così riescono a cedere un big e a rimanere PIÙ O MENO sullo stesso livello.
Hai sbagliato proprio il confronto.


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, la Juve che finiva settima vendeva i pochi buoni che aveva perché non era riuscita a tornare in Champions... proprio uguale.
> E la situazione della Roma e completamente diversa da quella di questo Milan. Loro sono già forti. E hanno un identità e così riescono a cedere un big e a rimanere PIÙ O MENO sullo stesso livello.
> Hai sbagliato proprio il confronto.



l'ho scritto io la Juve non conta, la Roma non conta quello che ha detto Fassone sul progetto non conta...avete ragione voi 3. però vi prego abbiamo capito! anche basta tanto qualsiasi opinione contraria alla vostra non conta...


----------



## jacky (21 Ottobre 2017)

Vorrei che mi rispondeste a diverse domande/osservazioni.

1) Il discorso di Fassone è idiota, se vuoi ridimensionare non vendi i forti ma tutti gli altri. Ricordiamoci cosa successe con Ibra e T.Silva. Il monte ingaggi rimase altissimo, monetizzammo poco e da lì non siamo più esistiti. Detto questo vendere Donnarumma mi andrebbe benissimo.

2) Se si devono ridurre i costi, come si può pensare di prendere Conte che ti costa 16mln l'anno? Chiaramente non si può prendere, ma devono iniziare a pensare al piano B: Simone Inzaghi.

3) Chi sono i campioni? Pochi, vedremo nei prossimi mesi. Ma si devono assolutamente allontanare Abate, Montolivo e Bonaventura. Quest'ultimo è una mela marcia, se ricordate ha iniziato a dare risposte acide e negative già da fine luglio quando lo intervistarono in centro a Milano. E dopo il derby è stato pessimo e veramente sgradevole.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Così ha fatto l'Inter quest'anno infatti.



E, per Dio, quante Champions ha giocato L'inter in questi anni di grazia? Cedere un top o peggio 2 non ti rinforza mai. In nessuna dimensione. É non é che se te lo dice Fassone con eleganza e in modo forbito non lo fa diventate vero. É una boiata. Tu hai ceduto Ibra e Thiago. Guarda dove sei finito.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> l'ho scritto io la Juve non conta, la Roma non conta quello che ha detto Fassone sul progetto non conta...avete ragione voi 3. però vi prego abbiamo capito! anche basta tanto qualsiasi opinione contraria alla vostra non conta...



Invece per molti quello che conta non sembra essere la realtà ma quello che SPERA Fassone. 
Che discorso è di dire che Fassone ha detto che si posticipa di 1 anno? Da dove arriva la CERTEZZA che l anno dopo si riuscirà ad andare in CL? 
Se riesci a spiegarmelo mi fai un favore.
Ovviamente gradirei un argomentazione vera... non come quella su Juve e Roma.

Che poi dici che un opinione diversa non conta... Io non voglio fare cambiare idea nessuno su qualsiasi argomento. Anzi, se scambio opinioni su un forum e proprio per migliorare LA MIA opinione.
Se poi uno che mi legge si rende conto che ho ragione (forse un paio di volte su piu di 10.000 messaggi) e cambia opinione a me frega zero. Meglio per lui ma non era il mio obiettivo.
A me piace sapere dove sbaglio, non certo dove sbagliano gli altri.


----------



## krull (21 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> non siete limitati, state criticando x partito preso a basta...poi non siete in 2 ma in 3. l'esempio della Juve che vende ma rimane forte non vale, l'esempio della Roma non vale, che Fassone abbia detto che il progetto continua ma nel caso viene ritardato di un anno non conta...va bene continuate così, contenti voi...



Ibra e Thiago. Tu li avevi e li hai venduti. Sei sprofondato. La prova provata la abbiamo. É credere al fatto che cedono 2 top Player per prenderne 3 o 4 fa passare voi per coloro che credono per partito preso. Perché é una cosa che non ha nessuna logica.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ibra e Thiago. Tu li avevi e li hai venduti. Sei sprofondato. La prova provata la abbiamo. É credere al fatto che cedono 2 top Player per prenderne 3 o 4 fa passare voi per coloro che credono per partito preso. Perché é una cosa che non ha nessuna logica.



Grazie per avere spiegato in due righe un concetto semplice ma che forse non lo è.


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ibra e Thiago. Tu li avevi e li hai venduti. Sei sprofondato. La prova provata la abbiamo. É credere al fatto che cedono 2 top Player per prenderne 3 o 4 fa passare voi per coloro che credono per partito preso. Perché é una cosa che non ha nessuna logica.



Ma chi ha detto che io credo a Fassone. io non ho idea di cosa succederà. io dico che non si può estrapolare una frase da un discorso di 100 righe x sostenere la tesi che ci indeboliremo. questa è una conclusione che avete tratto voi


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Invece per molti quello che conta non sembra essere la realtà ma quello che SPERA Fassone.
> Che discorso è di dire che Fassone ha detto che si posticipa di 1 anno? Da dove arriva la CERTEZZA che l anno dopo si riuscirà ad andare in CL?
> Se riesci a spiegarmelo mi fai un favore.
> Ovviamente gradirei un argomentazione vera... non come quella su Juve e Roma.
> ...



Adesso siamo anche arrivati a Fassone spera...se è così è un dilettante e stiamo parlando di nulla...comunque la Roma che l'anno scorso NON ha fatto la Champions ha venduto 4o5 giocatori sostituendoli con giocatori sulla carta più scarsi ed è ancora li


----------



## krull (22 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha detto che io credo a Fassone. io non ho idea di cosa succederà. io dico che non si può estrapolare una frase da un discorso di 100 righe x sostenere la tesi che ci indeboliremo. questa è una conclusione che avete tratto voi



Assurdità. L'intervista non era di 8000 righe. Erano 3 domande in croce il cui fulcro era la questione di cui discutiamo. É la conclusione che cedendo 2 top (di nuovo...ammesso che ne abbiamo) ci indeboliamo é una ovvietà che non richiede spiegazioni e che francamente non puó dar luogo a discussioni proprio perché ovvietà. Ma c'é tanta gente post closing che si sforza di negare evidenze od ovvietà al grido vi meritate i....da milanista io voglio un progetto serio. Un progetto che non si sfaldi al primo anno. Un progetto che non ci riempe di debiti al quale non si sa come faremo fronte. Voglio una proprietà definita ed identificabile. Voglio una squadra che lotti sul campo e che mi faccia possibilmente divertire. Ad oggi nulla di tutto questo. Solo un amministratore delegato che ribadisce da mesi la cessione di un top (ora diventati 2 magari domani 3 poi 4) se si fallisse la qualificazione in CL scordandosi le oggettive forze superiori che mettono in campo le rivali. Io la stima per un professionista non la dó per partito preso. Se la deve guadagnare sul campo. É di credito ne ho dato abbastanza visto quanto ho speso fino adesso. Ma la critica é sempre doverosa.


----------



## krull (22 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Adesso siamo anche arrivati a Fassone spera...se è così è un dilettante e stiamo parlando di nulla...comunque la Roma che l'anno scorso NON ha fatto la Champions ha venduto 4o5 giocatori sostituendoli con giocatori sulla carta più scarsi ed è ancora li



Continuate a fare paragoni che non stanno né in cielo né in terra. Loro hanno venduto alcuni giocatori che non rappresentavano l'ossatura della squadra. Contro di noi avevano 10 giocatori su 11 dello scorso anno. É ci sono finiti avanti di un anno luce. Hanno un allenatore vero. Hanno un attaccante da 30 gol. Hanno Naingolan. Noi nulla di tutto questo. Pensare di essere superiori alla Roma anche solo sulla carta é utopia


----------



## fra29 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'idea sarebbe quella. Con lo spagnolo porre riequilibrio dei conti ai fini del Fair Play Finanziario, e con il portiere finanziare un buon mercato.



70 milioni (se te li danno) in questo mercato sono NULLA!
Un Milinkovic parte per"almeno 80, dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## neoxes (22 Ottobre 2017)

No va beh, dite cose senza logica e gli assurdi siamo noi... Ne riparliamo a Giugno, mi rifiuto di fare questi discorsi adesso.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (22 Ottobre 2017)

Averceli i top...


----------



## Casnop (22 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> La tua risposta sarebbe ammortamenti e plusvalenze? Che cosa hanno a che fare con investimenti? Come detto una plusvalenza non ti da ulteriore disponibilità di cassa rispetto a quanto ti porta una cessione. L'ammortamento poi é un problema solo di chi cede ma non ha anche questo nulla a che vedere con altri acquisti eventuali. L'economia del Milan si basa su un aumento rapido del fatturato. É questo certamente non lo hai se non entri in Champions é se non entrano sponsor (attirati dalla champions) e dalla biglietteria (che aumenta se porti top) e dal merchandising (come sopra). Ergo se non vai in champions devi cedere giocatori (Fassone docet) quindi decadono i successivi. É logica non pessimismo. Pura logica. Ma se vi ostinate a confondere logica con pessimismo é inutile proseguire.


La plusvalenza straordinaria, derivante dalla alienazione di cespiti patrimoniali, è elemento ordinario del reddito di impresa, componente degli attivi nel conto economico, e soggetta a tassazione come reddito puro. La cessione onerosa di parametri zero come Donnarumma e Suso comporterà un rilevante gettito di cassa, ed impatterà direttamente nel conto economico, a fronte di una incidenza sullo stato patrimoniale sul piano del risparmio degli ingaggi in ammortamento finanziario. Non saprei immaginare operazioni di cassa migliori di queste.


----------



## Casnop (22 Ottobre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> 70 milioni (se te li danno) in questo mercato sono NULLA!
> Un Milinkovic parte per"almeno 80, dove vogliamo andare?


Il mercato di questo anno è stato finanziato con 55 milioni di euro di attivi, oltre le cessioni. Il mercato del prossimo anno, nell'ipotesi prima prospettata, finanzierà il saldo della rata del precedente, ed aprirà il conto pluriennale sul nuovo. I conti si fanno in questo modo, ovunque, a meno che non apri le famose clausole liberatorie, e ne porgi l'intero prezzo sul piatto.


----------



## Djici (22 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Adesso siamo anche arrivati a Fassone spera...se è così è un dilettante e stiamo parlando di nulla...comunque la Roma che l'anno scorso NON ha fatto la Champions ha venduto 4o5 giocatori sostituendoli con giocatori sulla carta più scarsi ed è ancora li



Si. Fassone SPERA. Se no come fa a dire con CERTEZZA che il progetto sarà rinviato di 1 anno? 
Ci indeboliscono e poi vogliono risultati migliori di quelli ottenuti prima... un ragionamento ineccepibile.
La qualificazione alla CL non è automatica solo perché ci chiamiamo Milan o perché il DG ha detto che il tutto e rinviato di dodici mesi.
Io vorrei sapere cosa succederebbe se per sfortuna (o per incompetenza) non dovessimo riuscire a qualificarci ne quest'anno ne l anno dopo.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si. Fassone SPERA. Se no come fa a dire con CERTEZZA che il progetto sarà rinviato di 1 anno?
> Ci indeboliscono e poi vogliono risultati migliori di quelli ottenuti prima... un ragionamento ineccepibile.
> La qualificazione alla CL non è automatica solo perché ci chiamiamo Milan o perché il DG ha detto che il tutto e rinviato di dodici mesi.
> Io vorrei sapere cosa succederebbe se per sfortuna (o per incompetenza) non dovessimo riuscire a qualificarci ne quest'anno ne l anno dopo.



Calma.

Il concetto di vendere qualcuno è puramente per il FFP, ma non vuol dire che non si comprerebbe nessuno, ok?

Come vendere dei "top" non significa per forza indebolirsi, se si vende qualcuno che quest'anno ha deluso e lo si cambia con gente che rende si fa un salto in avanti.

Se falliamo la qualificazione ci aspetta un mercato stile Inter di quest'estate.


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si. Fassone SPERA. Se no come fa a dire con CERTEZZA che il progetto sarà rinviato di 1 anno?
> Ci indeboliscono e poi vogliono risultati migliori di quelli ottenuti prima... un ragionamento ineccepibile.
> La qualificazione alla CL non è automatica solo perché ci chiamiamo Milan o perché il DG ha detto che il tutto e rinviato di dodici mesi.
> Io vorrei sapere cosa succederebbe se per sfortuna (o per incompetenza) non dovessimo riuscire a qualificarci ne quest'anno ne l anno dopo.



ripeto x la centesima volta che ci indeboliscono é un'interpretazione che avete dato tu e altei 2 utenti qui nel forum...se hai voglia vai a risentire la conferenza di presentazione di Fassone ad Aprile dice le STESSE e IDENTICHE cose che ha detto in questa intervista...siete voi che adesso cambiate la vostra interpretazione


----------



## krull (22 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> ripeto x la centesima volta che ci indeboliscono é un'interpretazione che avete dato tu e altei 2 utenti qui nel forum...se hai voglia vai a risentire la conferenza di presentazione di Fassone ad Aprile dice le STESSE e IDENTICHE cose che ha detto in questa intervista...siete voi che adesso cambiate la vostra interpretazione



Logica. Si chiama logica. Se il Real cede CR7 e Modric si indebolisce. É logica. Il fatto che poi ne cedi 2 e ne prendi 3 se non 4 é quella l'interpretazione, assurda e priva di logica basilare, che alcuni di voi hanno dato. Soprattutto perché Fassone NON ha detto questo.


----------



## krull (22 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La plusvalenza straordinaria, derivante dalla alienazione di cespiti patrimoniali, è elemento ordinario del reddito di impresa, componente degli attivi nel conto economico, e soggetta a tassazione come reddito puro. La cessione onerosa di parametri zero come Donnarumma e Suso comporterà un rilevante gettito di cassa, ed impatterà direttamente nel conto economico, a fronte di una incidenza sullo stato patrimoniale sul piano del risparmio degli ingaggi in ammortamento finanziario. Non saprei immaginare operazioni di cassa migliori di queste.



Si. Plusvalenze. Che servono a coprire il buco di bilancio di questo mercato e dell'aumento del monte ingaggi che ne consegue. Non li cede per prenderne altri 3 e andar dietro a sta roba sarebbe prendersi in giro da soli


----------



## AllanX (22 Ottobre 2017)

Fair play finanziario:
Un cappio al collo per i poveri
Una barzelletta per i ricchi


----------



## neoxes (22 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Logica. Si chiama logica. Se il Real cede CR7 e Modric si indebolisce. É logica. Il fatto che poi ne cedi 2 e ne prendi 3 se non 4 é quella l'interpretazione, assurda e priva di logica basilare, che alcuni di voi hanno dato. Soprattutto perché Fassone NON ha detto questo.



*


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Logica. Si chiama logica. Se il Real cede CR7 e Modric si indebolisce. É logica. Il fatto che poi ne cedi 2 e ne prendi 3 se non 4 é quella l'interpretazione, assurda e priva di logica basilare, che alcuni di voi hanno dato. Soprattutto perché Fassone NON ha detto questo.



quindi adesso oltre che del futuro siete anche padroni della logica. Va bene mi arrendo avete ragione voi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Logica. Si chiama logica. Se il Real cede CR7 e Modric si indebolisce. É logica. Il fatto che poi ne cedi 2 e ne prendi 3 se non 4 é quella l'interpretazione, assurda e priva di logica basilare, che alcuni di voi hanno dato. Soprattutto perché Fassone NON ha detto questo.



secondo la logia dovresti dire anche chi sono i sostituti  se vendi donnarumma e prendi un portiere che ti costa 15 mil e gioca come o se non addirittura meglio di donnarumma a rigor di logica non ti sei indebolito


----------



## krull (22 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> quindi adesso oltre che del futuro siete anche padroni della logica. Va bene mi arrendo avete ragione voi



Mi arrendo. Sul serio. Nemmeno Suma su Milan TV é riuscito nell'impresa di sostenere la tesi che verranno ceduti 2 top per prenderne altri 3. Suma. La logica non ha padroni. Essendo ovvietà dovrebbe non richiedere discussioni. Tu porti speranze spacciandola per cose dette da Fassone. Fassone non dice mai nella vita quello che sostiene tu. Mai.


----------



## krull (22 Ottobre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> secondo la logia dovresti dire anche chi sono i sostituti  se vendi donnarumma e prendi un portiere che ti costa 15 mil e gioca come o se non addirittura meglio di donnarumma a rigor di logica non ti sei indebolito


Cosa vuol dire? Che discorso é? Lasciando state Donnarumma l'altro top per ipotesi é Suso che ha clausola da 40/50 milioni. Tu trovi un giocatore del livello di Suso a quella cifra? É se anche lo trovi ti sei migliorato? No. Quindi cedi 2 forti e per qualche miracolo al quale non credo ne prendi altri 2. Se non sei arrivato in CL cosa ti fa credere che sia più semplice arrivarci essendo uguali o peggiori sulla carta? Perché é più facile risolvere il cubo di Rubik che questo enigma.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Cosa vuol dire? Che discorso é? Lasciando state Donnarumma l'altro top per ipotesi é Suso che ha clausola da 40/50 milioni. Tu trovi un giocatore del livello di Suso a quella cifra? É se anche lo trovi ti sei migliorato? No. Quindi cedi 2 forti e per qualche miracolo al quale non credo ne prendi altri 2. Se non sei arrivato in CL cosa ti fa credere che sia più semplice arrivarci essendo uguali o peggiori sulla carta? Perché é più facile risolvere il cubo di Rubik che questo enigma.



pure i tuoi discorsi che discorsi sono, tu porti esempi che avvalorano la tua tesi, se il real vende cr7 e modric si indebolisci e te credo hai preso giocatori che sul panorama calcistico non hanno sostituti, da noi chi sono i top donnarumma, suso ? sta gente può essere sostituta degnamente in vari modi, donnarumma oggi costa per il potenziale ma non è certezza di niente, un portiere che fa il minimo sindacale lo si trova spendendo max 20 mil, suso lo puoi sostituire anche con un giocatore diverso e cambiare modo di giocare.

abbiamo vinto una champion dopo aver venduto sheva quindi tutto può succedere

Sulla questione economica/finanziaria non entro in merito perchè non è il mio campo di competenza e non voglio aprire la bocca tanto per dare aria


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il mercato di questo anno è stato finanziato con 55 milioni di euro di attivi, oltre le cessioni. *Il mercato del prossimo anno, nell'ipotesi prima prospettata, finanzierà il saldo della rata del precedente, ed aprirà il conto pluriennale sul nuovo. I conti si fanno in questo modo, ovunque*, a meno che non apri le famose clausole liberatorie, e ne porgi l'intero prezzo sul piatto.





Casnop ha scritto:


> La plusvalenza straordinaria, derivante dalla alienazione di cespiti patrimoniali, è elemento ordinario del reddito di impresa, componente degli attivi nel conto economico, e soggetta a tassazione come reddito puro. *La cessione onerosa di parametri zero come Donnarumma e Suso comporterà un rilevante gettito di cassa, ed impatterà direttamente nel conto economico, a fronte di una incidenza sullo stato patrimoniale sul piano del risparmio degli ingaggi in ammortamento finanziario. Non saprei immaginare operazioni di cassa migliori di queste.*




Grazie


----------



## Gas (22 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Insomma alla fine avevano ragione i cattivi giornalai che parlavano di partenza di 1-2 giocatori senza Champions...



Come si può ambire a diventare un top club se al primo intoppo si vendono i top player ? Non siamo al terzo anno della nuova gestione... siamo al primo.


----------



## krull (22 Ottobre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pure i tuoi discorsi che discorsi sono, tu porti esempi che avvalorano la tua tesi, se il real vende cr7 e modric si indebolisci e te credo hai preso giocatori che sul panorama calcistico non hanno sostituti, da noi chi sono i top donnarumma, suso ? sta gente può essere sostituta degnamente in vari modi, donnarumma oggi costa per il potenziale ma non è certezza di niente, un portiere che fa il minimo sindacale lo si trova spendendo max 20 mil, suso lo puoi sostituire anche con un giocatore diverso e cambiare modo di giocare.
> 
> abbiamo vinto una champion dopo aver venduto sheva quindi tutto può succedere
> 
> Sulla questione economica/finanziaria non entro in merito perchè non è il mio campo di competenza e non voglio aprire la bocca tanto per dare aria



Prima dici che parlare di CR7 e Modric é sbagliato e poi citi Sheva di quel Milan? Non ci capiamo. I top sono intesi come top nella tua squadra, i tuoi migliori giocatori non in senso assoluto. E pensare che cedano Donnarumma e Suso per magari prendere Aubameyang, Milinkovic e Bale (3 nomi a caso) é da internamento immediato. Forzoso.


----------



## Gas (22 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mi arrendo. Sul serio. Nemmeno Suma su Milan TV é riuscito nell'impresa di sostenere la tesi che verranno ceduti 2 top per prenderne altri 3. Suma. La logica non ha padroni. Essendo ovvietà dovrebbe non richiedere discussioni. Tu porti speranze spacciandola per cose dette da Fassone. Fassone non dice mai nella vita quello che sostiene tu. Mai.



Sono d'accordo con Krull. Se dici che cedi due top player vuol dire che ti indebolisci.
Dato che è un'operazione finanziaria è ovvio che non puoi reinvestire gli stessi soldi. Se poi vogliamo dire che *forse* potremmo fare operazioni buone e comprare per meno soldi giocatori che *potrebbero* rivelarsi comunque top ok.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Prima dici che parlare di CR7 e Modric é sbagliato e poi citi Sheva di quel Milan? Non ci capiamo. I top sono intesi come top nella tua squadra, i tuoi migliori giocatori non in senso assoluto. E pensare che cedano Donnarumma e Suso per magari prendere Aubameyang, Milinkovic e Bale (3 nomi a caso) é da internamento immediato. Forzoso.



ma chi ha detto auba, bale e *** e maz, sostituire pagando meno ci riesci se apri gli occhi e prendi i giocatori prima che diventino mediatici, vidal quando arrivò alla juve chi era? milinkovic citato da te chi era? mertens, il ninja o strootman chi erano? Poi ripeto nell'eventualità dovremmo sostituire donnarumma e suso non buffon all'apice della carriera e robben al top


----------

